

Ask HN :Would a totally free jobs site work?  - slake

Basic ads to recover hosting costs. Would it become too spammy? Companies would express interest in candidates and then candidates would choose to apply or not. The front page would probably show most applied for jobs. Open job postings would also be available to allow anyone to apply for that job. What are the pitfalls of not charging companies? Would it attract a bad crowd?
======
Jeremy1026
One thing comes to mind. Craigslist. And we all know how spammy anything on
Craigslist turns out.

~~~
slake
Exactly what I am afraid of. But maybe there can be a crowdsourced mechanism
to prevent that from happening.

------
digitalzombie
Assuming these job seekers have money to even click on those ads...

And there are bunch of head hunters/job agencies that spam dice and monster
website. If you can some how filter them out or let the user filter them out
then it would be neat.

------
27182818284
I thought what we see right now (things like
<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/>) were a response to the entirely free,
generalist websites already having been tried.

